# Does this seem odd to you?



## LisaTammy (Sep 2, 2014)

I was bidding on this cap to go with one of my bottles. I lis-roc on the list.  This same bidder has done this a couple of times, jumping the bid up high.  Maybe I am just not understanding something.     http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=301293141168&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565 Lisa


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure what you are referring to?  Sounds like someone really wants the cap and thus throws a solid bid at it to ensure they don't get sniped.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I guess, but wouldn't you just have that as your max bid so if it didn't go higher than 5 or 6 bucks you wouldn't be wasting your money?LisaThat's a lot to pay for a common milk cap!!


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't be surprised if the high bidder does not pay for it and it goes back up OR goes to the next high bidder.


----------



## upmilks (Sep 18, 2014)

Lisa, this may help. The Bancroft cap is a variation that was not know before. So with two collector wanting it, it went a little higher than a common cap.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks UPmilks! I've noticed a lot of Upper Peninsula milks are going for high prices on ebay. i was bidding on a cloverdale from Manistique and was winning at 15.50 and right before closing time the bidding went crazy and it sold for 77$.  How did you know about the rarity of the cap? Is there a magazine you subscribe to or a forum that talks about it? I have so much to learn at times it is overwhelming.Lisa


----------



## upmilks (Sep 19, 2014)

Bill Edmonson, who put out the Michigan milk bottle books also put out a 3 volume set on Michigan milk caps. After that, I keep track of what surface by watching ebay and talking to other collectors. That is the highest I have seen that bottle sell for. Most often when a bottle like that sells high, there will be more listed, because that bottle isn't that rare.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2014)

Reminds me of the time I bid $500 on a beer can on ebay with 1 minute to go & had high bid at less then $500. Then 10 seconds left & I still got high bid & think I'm going to steal it cheap. Then all of the sudden with less then 10 seconds to go it sky rockets to $3,500. I see this stuff happen all the time on ebay. Last second Snippers, It's common. LEON.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow $3500! They were determined to get that can. Maybe another day you will have the opportunity to get one Leon.Lisa


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2014)

LisaTammy said:
			
		

> Wow $3500! They were determined to get that can. Maybe another day you will have the opportunity to get one Leon.Lisa



 I got one, but mine is a rusty POS. The one on ebay was mint 1+ like brand new from 1935. LEON.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 20, 2014)

Thought of you today Leon found a black label and a Frankenmuth can, Fairly new figured they weren't worth much,Lisa


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2014)

Were they flat tops? Most Black Labels are pretty much worthess but depends, the Bocks are worth good money. Frankenmuths are commom but they always seem desirable. There are some rare variations of them though & the bocks are always worth good money. Were the Black Labels a red can & the Frankenmuths a black can, curious? LEON.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 20, 2014)

Yep the Black Labels were red. the Frankenmuth was black with a yellow oval. Flat top with pull tabs. No not a Bock I made sure to check [].Lisa


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Did it look like one of these? If so, Which one, Curious. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 3, 2014)

This is aimed at Lisa and Bottle RocketI do not know what the Bancroft Cap is.  I have been involved with a blog covering   Dairy glass containers.  I have two quart milk bottles with wire frame metal caps on them. There is no name on the metal.   Maybe I need to go to a Milk section of the forum coverage.  RED Matthews          t


----------

